# Beagle pain syndrome?



## gtomew (Dec 30, 2009)

My little girl is 6 years old and her name is Hallie.Three weeks ago she started
walking around with her head down and her back hunched also she could barely walk at all and cried out in pain when touched.We took her to the vet 
and he looked her over no broken bones etc.Well he gave her Pretisone and a 
anti-biotic,bingo almost back to normal well as we decreased the pred.from
10mg/8hrs to 10/12hrs to 10/24 wello all symptoms have returned so the vet said continue pretisone and gave her anti-inflamatory to see how she acts.
Well I ask him the side affects of pretisone and he says she might be on it for life and we deal with the peeing or we put her to sleep. Please help I love her and dont know what to do is it worth her taking steriods for life..This is real please google beagle pain syndrome.


----------



## Cracker (May 25, 2009)

I just googled this:
http://www.writing.com/main/view_item/item_id/268601-Beagle-Pain-Syndrome

It has some helpful information.
The peeing is due to increase in water intake/thirst with the prednisone, once you are on the lower dose this should decrease.

Watching her water intake should help.

I'm sorry you are going through this and IF it IS BPS then it is likely that she will have to be on the prednisone long term..have you seen a neurologist for tests?


----------



## animalcraker (Nov 9, 2006)

I know quite a few dogs who are on pred for life and do perfectly fine. If you're not comfortable with your vet then I would seek a second oppinion from a vet ou are comfortable with.


----------



## gtomew (Dec 30, 2009)

Thank you all I cant see killing her because of this.

From what I read a spinal tap is one of the best ways to see 
but the predisone often maskes it..


----------



## Penny36 (Jan 12, 2010)

My dog Penny was diagnosed with Beagle Pain Syndrome Feb 2009, and was very close to death. After 3 day in Doggy ICU she was released and was on 4 pills of Prednisone a day (2 AM and 2PM), I cannot remeber what the exact dosage was. 

I am happy to say she is now doing very well and is completely off the meds. 

The frequent peeing is due to the large amts of h2o the dog consumes, you will notice this severally decrease as the dosage your dog is on drops. From experience the first 2-3 weeks were very tough with almost hourly pee breaks. It will get better, and by the time she is down to 1 pill a day it will be almost unnoticeable.


----------



## gtomew (Dec 30, 2009)

Penny looks like Hallie might have to be on predisine for life as we have tried
to reduce it to 5mg every other day and her symptoms return.So looks like 
10mg every other day plus anti-inflammatory every day..


----------

